# Snake Skin Rifle Slings



## hotamighty (Jun 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to make a leather rifle sling and use a snake skin (diamondback) on the face section of it. I killed a 5' diamond back last year while muzzleloader hunting and would like to have 2 slings made out of him if possible. Thanks, Dane.


----------



## huntfourfun (Mar 25, 2011)

hotamighty said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows how to make a leather rifle sling and use a snake skin (diamondback) on the face section of it. I killed a 5' diamond back last year while muzzleloader hunting and would like to have 2 slings made out of him if possible. Thanks, Dane.



Did you get this done?

I am looking at doing the same thing.  I have two generic leather gun slings, I think I'm gonna glue the snake skin on the outside of the sling and then sew a leather strap on the back to secure the snake.  Real not sure yet.


----------

